

Show HN: Reading Packet suggests articles based on the time you'll be reading - samrat
http://reading-packet.samrat.me/

======
sebg
* Reading Packet suggests articles from your Pocket Reading List based on how much time you've got.

Thanks for this as it introduced me to Pocket Reading List.

Have you thought about doing this for RSS as well? Some days I have 200+ new
articles and have 10 minutes free. Maybe you can suggest the shorter ones to
me then?

~~~
samrat
> Have you thought about doing this for RSS as well?

I'll consider this idea.

